# Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 IS II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 15, 2016)

```
<em>Affordable Lens Features NANO USM Technology, Enhanced Image Stabilizer and Information Display</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., September 15, 2016</strong> – Having the right tool for the job has long been the mantra for professional photographers and hobbyists alike. Canon’s wide array of lenses provide users with a variety of creative options to help capture dynamic photos and videos with their DSLR cameras. Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today the new Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 IS II USM lens featuring NANO USM technology for high-speed and near-silent focusing in both still and video modes. The lens also features a new LCD information display and four-stop* image stabilization.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“To help photographers that are striving to create the most amazing pictures and videos possible, Canon is dedicated to developing the best tools to help them with their goal,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Having this new EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 IS II USM  lens in a photographer’s camera bag will surely help them achieve their creative vision.”</p>
<p>Designed with the user in mind, this affordable new lens includes technology to spark creativity and deliver excellent image and video quality from afar. This is the second Canon lens equipped with NANO USM technology, a focusing motor that combines the benefits of a ring USM (ultrasonic motor) for high-speed AF during still photo shooting and lead-screw type STM (stepping motor) for smooth and quiet video autofocusing (AF)</p>
<p><b>Features for the Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 IS II USM lens include:</b></p>
<ul type="disc">
<li>High-speed autofocus for shooting stills and smooth, near-silent autofocus when shooting video is achieved by incorporating NANO USM technology.</li>
<li>New Lens Information Display shows focusing distance, focal length and shake amount.</li>
<li>One UD Lens helps reduce chromatic aberration and delivers outstanding high resolution and high-contrast results.</li>
<li>Image Stabilizer effect at up-to-4* stops of shake correction helps capture sharp images.</li>
<li>Circular aperture (9 blades) helps deliver beautiful, soft backgrounds.</li>
<li>Full-time manual focus allows manual focus adjustment while in AF Mode.</li>
</ul>
<p>The Canon EF 70-300mm F/4.5-5.6 IS II USM lens is scheduled to be available in November 2016, for an estimated retail price of $549.99**.</p>
<p>For more information: <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/">http://www.usa.canon.com/</a></p>
<p><b>About Canon U.S.A., Inc.</b>

Canon U.S.A., Inc., is a leading provider of consumer, business-to-business, and industrial digital imaging solutions to the United States and to Latin America and the Caribbean (excluding Mexico) markets. With approximately $31 billion in global revenue, its parent company, Canon Inc. (NYSE:CAJ), ranks third overall in U.S. patents granted in 2015† and is one of Fortune Magazine’s World’s Most Admired Companies in 2016. Canon U.S.A. is committed to the highest level of customer satisfaction and loyalty, providing 100 percent U.S.-based consumer service and support for all of the products it distributes. Canon U.S.A. is dedicated to its <i>Kyosei</i> philosophy of social and environmental responsibility. In 2014, the Canon Americas Headquarters secured LEED® Gold certification, a recognition for the design, construction, operations and maintenance of high-performance green buildings. To keep apprised of the latest news from Canon U.S.A., sign up for the Company’s RSS news feed by visiting <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/rss" target="_self">www.usa.canon.com/rss</a> and follow us on Twitter @CanonUSA. For media inquiries, please contact <a href="mailto:[email protected]" target="_self">[email protected]</a>.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-26914 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EF-HR-EF70-300-3Q-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EF-HR-EF70-300-3Q-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="ef-hr-ef70-300-3q-hires" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EF-HR-EF70-300-3Q-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EF-HR-EF70-300-3Q-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EF-HR-EF70-300-Side-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EF-HR-EF70-300-Side-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="ef-hr-ef70-300-side-hires" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EF-HR-EF70-300-Side-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EF-HR-EF70-300-Side-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EFM-HR-EFM18-Graphite-3Q-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EFM-HR-EFM18-Graphite-3Q-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="efm-hr-efm18-graphite-3q-hires" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EFM-HR-EFM18-Graphite-3Q-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EFM-HR-EFM18-Graphite-3Q-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EFM-HR-EFM18-Graphite-Side-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EFM-HR-EFM18-Graphite-Side-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="efm-hr-efm18-graphite-side-hires" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EFM-HR-EFM18-Graphite-Side-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/EFM-HR-EFM18-Graphite-Side-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## fon-foto (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

I must admit, I'm really quite excited to see how this lens performs. 4 stops of IS and a great focal range, it could make a really attractive travel option. Styling wise it looks great compared the the glass it's replacing (imho)...


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

Nice to see them advertising Full Time Manual on a non-L lens.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

$549? That's pretty aggressively priced. Remains to be seen what's the image quality like.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

Wow, I',m really surprised by that price. I assumed it would be more expensive..

Here are also the MTF chats from the canon site 
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/lenses/ef/telephoto-zoom/ef-70-300mm-f-4-5-6-is-ii-usm


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



LordofTackle said:


> Here are also the MTF chats from the canon site



Cool, so it's actually a bit sharper in the center at 300mm than at 70mm


----------



## Dfunk99 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

$549.00 is what the original lens sold for brand new(or very close to that price) & I have one. Specs on the new one loos Very good.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



dilbert said:


> Or all into one image...



Useful...thanks!


----------



## FECHariot (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

I want more reach than my 70-200/4 IS can give me so I had thought about adding a 1.4tc3 cheap option, or buying the 100-400 II expensive option. Now with this out for not much more than a 1.4tc I could go that way. Thing is would I ever need my 70-200/4 IS then? I could sell that and buy a 200/2.8, 70-200/2.8 non IS or even a 70-200/2.8 II. What to do, what to do? can't wait for reviews...


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

Here's a link to the 55-250IS STM information page.
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/lenses/ef/telephoto-zoom/ef-s-55-250mm-f-4-5-6-is-stm


Center sharpness is way better, I guess Canon is either specifically trying to bolster their crop performance, or the smaller image circle is actually giving better results (at half the cost).
Corner sharpnes (APS-C corner is 15mm on the MTF chart) is actually better on the 70-300IS II, but it'll be interesting to see how well an extra 50mm can make up for the lack of center sharpness comparatively.
Of course being USM the 70-300IS II will have AF in a class of its own, but if someone were just looking for a lens that's ideal to take to the Zoo then chances are the 55-250IS STM is it.


----------



## mitchel2002 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

wow that is a very good price
and it might just get it in my camera bag


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



FECHariot said:


> I want more reach than my 70-200/4 IS can give me so I had thought about adding a 1.4tc3 cheap option, or buying the 100-400 II expensive option. Now with this out for not much more than a 1.4tc I could go that way. Thing is would I ever need my 70-200/4 IS then? I could sell that and buy a 200/2.8, 70-200/2.8 non IS or even a 70-200/2.8 II. What to do, what to do? can't wait for reviews...



The 70-200 f/2.8 IS II is a great portrait lens and is fast enough for use indoors. 100-400 II is a great lens than can get you to 560mm. It all comes down to whether or not 300mm is long enough for you. If it is, then a 70-200 f/2.8 IS II + 70-300 makes sense as the 70-300 will also serve as a travel lens.

If not, I'd hold out for the 100-400 II. If you have a mid-range zoom below it (i.e. 24-70), then you might not need anything to bridge the gap. If you like do to portraits, then it would make sense into looking for a 85mm or 135mm prime.


----------



## asl (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



FECHariot said:


> I want more reach than my 70-200/4 IS can give me so I had thought about adding a 1.4tc3 cheap option, or buying the 100-400 II expensive option. Now with this out for not much more than a 1.4tc I could go that way. Thing is would I ever need my 70-200/4 IS then? I could sell that and buy a 200/2.8, 70-200/2.8 non IS or even a 70-200/2.8 II. What to do, what to do? can't wait for reviews...



Yes, reviews and sample pictures will be interesting, I have the old one, not my favourite. I wonder how visible the improvements are in real pictures. I am considering the 100-400II but it is a bit expensive for my use.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

Nice upgrade, but does anybody see the sense of the LCD screen?


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



9VIII said:


> Here's a link to the 55-250IS STM information page.
> https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/lenses/ef/telephoto-zoom/ef-s-55-250mm-f-4-5-6-is-stm
> 
> 
> ...



The Canon EF-S 55-250mm 4-5.6 IS STM is a unique, one of a kind lens in the crop and STM world, it's simply ridiculous is how sharp it is, at all focal lengths and all apertures. Swear by my eyes saw this lens on a 60D capturing a scene (bricks to be honest) along side an EF Z0-200mm f/2.8 L II, both at f/5.6, and they gave equal results is sharpness. Head to head with Canons one of the sharpest lenses ever stopped down. There's is a very small difference in real world photography you will not see, not on the tesr images either my friend gave this note but i couldn't see it. 

After my regular testing, I went ahead and shot actual people on the C100 (Mark one) (the 55mm end makes people shots possible while 70mm would be meh, stalk-ish, that's is, on a crop or video camera). And went shot some real life photography with the 60d and 5D combo, 
no difference really when att 5.6. But of course the magic popsout at f/2.8 on FF DOF. 

Lens is TOP NOTCH optically and has a 270 degree manual focus ring rotation!! That's cinema spec! 

Anyway, the choice between this lens and 55-250 is going to be a challenge to crop shooters. One covers FF circle and has better built, and one is cheaper/lighter and has slightly better range (55-70 is far more critical than 250-300, IMO).

Perhaps this lens will even outperform the STM/70-200 sharpness when used on crop sensor, that would be a hell satin's of a sharp lens. 

(Canon made this lens relevant to crop shooters by the price. In the haydays we used to say just get the 55 for you crop and take your girl to a nice meal with the rest. Those who had no girls went with ''get the 70 for ''future proofing'')

**btw the 55-250 is an exception is STM lenses, the quality is not there on the other ones. 18-55 is good and only average, just has close focusinh ability over non STM, 50mm is the same as non STM, 18-135 is yes sharper but not quite passing the ''excellent'' mark (great for video). So a disclaimer is don't rake my words on the 55-250 as a reference to all STM lens formulas.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



FECHariot said:


> I want more reach than my 70-200/4 IS can give me so I had thought about adding a 1.4tc3 cheap option, or buying the 100-400 II expensive option. Now with this out for not much more than a 1.4tc I could go that way. Thing is would I ever need my 70-200/4 IS then? I could sell that and buy a 200/2.8, 70-200/2.8 non IS or even a 70-200/2.8 II. What to do, what to do? can't wait for reviews...



If you're still thinking about the 100-400 II you would NOT be disappointed.. It's my favorite L lens I've ever owned! Hand hold-able at 1/60 of a second at 400mm.. The 70-200/2.8 non IS will be sharper than the 200/2.8. 
and the IS II even more so. The 100-400 II is hands down the best affordable super telephoto from canon.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



mrsfotografie said:


> Nice upgrade, but does anybody see the sense of the LCD screen?



Maybe some kind of new manual focusing LCD? I honestly have no idea haha.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



mrsfotografie said:


> Nice upgrade, but does anybody see the sense of the LCD screen?



A Nano-USM lens cannot have a traditional mechanical distance window because it's focus-by-wire, the focusing ring is not mechanically coupled to anything. Thus, a digital distance window with some extra features like vibration indicators.


----------



## d (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



mrsfotografie said:


> Nice upgrade, but does anybody see the sense of the LCD screen?



I think it only makes sense if you're unable multiply your focal length by 1.6 in your head, and somehow your 35mm equiv. FOV is important info. to you when you're out shooting in the field on a crop body.

So...no.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



Sharlin said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice upgrade, but does anybody see the sense of the LCD screen?
> ...



aha ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



Sharlin said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice upgrade, but does anybody see the sense of the LCD screen?
> ...



How did all the previous focus-by-wire lenses with traditional mechanical distance windows manage it then?

For instance the-
200 f1.8
85 f1.2
300 f2.8
etc etc


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

The same way any electronics student in any university is able to make a barrel with some writing rotate in sync with another rotating barrel. 

Can can obviously do both. They're both simple. Canon it trying out the LCD appraoach and watch for the feedback. If it went well, then it's an improvement they've made to they lenses and will be on all Canon lenses with a distance window. If feedback is poor, they'll keep it to the 70-300mm IS II. 

But Canon doesn't implement a new feature unless it's approved and said to be better by MANY photo/videographers, and I MEAN MANY before it makes its way into a production model. So the LCD is probably going to be a better a convenient and very quick way of that function wink


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



privatebydesign said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > A Nano-USM lens cannot have a traditional mechanical distance window because it's focus-by-wire, the focusing ring is not mechanically coupled to anything. Thus, a digital distance window with some extra features like vibration indicators.
> ...



Good point. But surely there's a reason that those are all L lenses? Of course, STM and nUSM are consumer-grade tech, and having no distance window at all is cheaper and not that needed in that product segment. But on this day and age, adding a mechanical distance ring and a nontrivial coupling to the focus ring is surely more expensive in terms of cost, weight, and size, and complexity compared to a cheap monochrome LCD and a bunch of code to drive it.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



mrsfotografie said:


> Nice upgrade, but does anybody see the sense of the LCD screen?



It has a number of uses, 1) it will give you the 35mm (FF) equivalent on the display for those who suck at math. 2) Show focusing distance information based on your aperture, 3) Which is actually the most useful feature IMHO, it shows you how much the IS is working on both vertical and horizontal axis. 

Also as per the other comment about this lens focusing. As per Canon, quote: "The EF 70–300mm f/4–5.6 IS II USM offers complete manual control, even when AF is engaged, with a simple twist of the lens's focus ring. Additionally, full-time manual focus means it's easy to achieve and maintain focus manually, which can be especially handy when shooting video or composing still images on an SLR's screen." However I have not used a nano USM lens yet since I elected not to get the new 18-135 nUSM when I got my 80D. It could still be focus by wire. 

That said, I am very interested in this lens. I only need a telephoto 2 or 3 times a year, so spending the money on a L lens just doesn't seem like the best way to spend my money. I got the Tamron SP 70-300mm and its sharpness is OK when stopped down to f/8.. But F freaking 8 is to slow and the micro contrast in that lens is saddening. At least on my 70D and 80D. So I am getting this Canon lens. Even if its only as sharp as the 18-55 STM kit lens, it will still be an improvement IMHO..


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



privatebydesign said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...




Those are not focus by wire.. Traditional USM lenses have a focusing ring that is designed to slip, a clutch style mechanism for better words. Focus by wire means that the cameras on board computer sees when you move the focusing ring and then electronically tells the focus motor to turn.


----------



## d (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



ExodistPhotography said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice upgrade, but does anybody see the sense of the LCD screen?
> ...



Re: 1) If you're incompetent enough at math to be unable to "add half and then a bit", then knowing the precise equivalent focal length is information you're not going to be interested in anyway

Re: 2) I'm undecided on whether this is a useful function or not given the way they've decided to display the information

Re: 3) Can't see the use of this, given that to actually see what the display is telling you the IS is doing (i.e. looking over the top of the camera), you need to be holding the camera exactly the way you wouldn't be when trying to actually take a shot.

Seems like a bit of a gimmick to me, or just testing the waters to see how photographers respond.

d.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



ExodistPhotography said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Sharlin said:
> ...



Oh yes they are. If you turn the camera off you can't focus them, if the AF motor dies you can't manually focus them, they 100% are focus by wire.

Focus by wire means the focus ring is not physically connected to the focusing mechanism, you need electricity to manually focus the lens and the AF motor has to be operational to achieve manual focus.



> the Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM Lens still utilizes focus-by-wire - electronic manual focusing.


http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-85mm-f-1.2-L-II-USM-Lens-Review.aspx



> The 200 mm f/1.8 USM lens............ It featured an unusual "focus by wire" system where the focus ring drove the motor when focusing in manual mode.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EF_200mm_lens


----------



## jtaylor2 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



mrsfotografie said:


> Nice upgrade, but does anybody see the sense of the LCD screen?



More precise to read for focus distance. Plus it looks completely baller. get some of that thin red tape to put on the end for an extra stop of bad ass.


----------



## AJ (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



mrsfotografie said:


> Nice upgrade, but does anybody see the sense of the LCD screen?



I could see myself using it to find infinity focus for astrophotography. Not the ideal astro lens, though...


----------



## canikon (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



privatebydesign said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I think that Sharlin is right, Canon cannot put a traditional distance scale on this lens.
The above mentioned lenses are actually focus by wire indeed, I do have a 85 1.2 L II and know very well how it works.
The point is that all those lenses, 200 1.8 L, 85 1.2 L etc, albeit being focus by wire, have a real traditional ring USM motor that moves the focus group by an helicoidal mechanism, i.e. by turning an inner ring. Therefore it is feasible to attach the distance scale to the usm ring (not to the outer ring) and have it turning along with the usm rotor that moves the inner lenses.
This 70-300 does not have a real usm ring, but has a linear usm motor that simply moves focusing grups LINEARLY, i.e. nothing rotates inside the barrel. There are no focus helicoid but the focus group is moved onto a slide back and forth (the usm acts like a worm moving on a surface, contracts and release its body to move). Hence there could be no circular focus scale on the barrel and the need of an LCD focus scale arises.
A mechanical focus scale on this linear motor would have required a linear longitudinal cut on one side of the barrel, clearly unfeasible due to loss of structural integrity and interference with outer focus and zoom rings.
This is what I can say from what I have understood about the working principle of this new type of usm motor.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



canikon said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ExodistPhotography said:
> ...



Sharlin made two claims*, a nano USM can't have a _"traditional mechanical distance window"_, which I never disputed, and he also said _"because it's focus-by-wire"_ which I not only disputed but proved to be patently incorrect.

I tend to agree that a simple implementation of a distance widow would seem difficult in a linear travel Nano USM design, but I don't agree that it is because it is focus-by-wire.


* Actually three, _"the focusing ring is not mechanically coupled to anything"_, that is also not germane and proven false by my links, the focus rings on those lenses are also not mechanically connected to anything yet have a traditional mechanical distance window.


----------



## FECHariot (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

Does anyone know if this lens will accept Canon teleconverters? With all the f8 focusing points on the 24mpix 80D, this could put a lot of pixels on duck with a 1.4 TC.


----------



## canikon (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



privatebydesign said:


> canikon said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Yes agreed, traditional implementation of distance window is not feasible with the linear nano usm motor drive, due NOT simply to the fact that it is "focus by wire" but specifically to the fact that the motion of the motor and focus mechanism is linear instead of circular, hence no circular distance windows would ever be possible.


----------



## typer1998 (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

I like the read out on the little window but what would be far more helpful is if I saw this info on the LCD of my M3. Seems that they could do this pretty easily.


----------



## andrei1989 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

any news on availability? it was supposed to be november but it's already december


----------



## Plainsman (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



andrei1989 said:


> any news on availability? it was supposed to be november but it's already december



..bump..


----------



## jd7 (Dec 6, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



mkamelg said:


> andrei1989 said:
> 
> 
> > any news on availability? it was supposed to be november but it's already december
> ...



15 December is also what Canon online store says (well, estimates) ...
https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/ef-70-300mm-f-4-5-6-is-ii-usm


----------



## andrei1989 (Dec 6, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*

i'm curious how this will perform against the 70-200 f4 with TC at ~300mm...maybe they matched the optical performace


----------



## Plainsman (Dec 7, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



andrei1989 said:


> i'm curious how this will perform against the 70-200 f4 with TC at ~300mm...maybe they matched the optical performace



Faster AF and will be I think just as sharp over the same range AND very important - it will be much lighter.
Not as well made though and probably not the same QC.


----------



## Kwwund (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: Capture High-Quality Action Shots and Video From Afar with the New Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 I*



andrei1989 said:


> any news on availability? it was supposed to be november but it's already december



Available on Amazon today


----------

